# Icy on recessive red



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

I read that recessive red "covers" (is epistatic to) a lot of mutations/effects.
But what about the icy-effect?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up .. hopefully one of our genetics gurus is around.

Terry


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Recessive red masks most*

It cannot mask whites such as pied or recessive white. I would expect ice to make a frosty appearance on a recessive red but that's just a guess.

Bill


----------

